# limping kitten, advice pls!



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

i have a 12 week old kitten, got home yesterday and she has hurt her front paw and isnt putting pressure on it, just limping around! she is eating fine and uses it occasionally (in litter tray and to hit me!) but is sleeping lots and wants to be with someone constantly, is also meowing more than usual, but is still purring lots 
should i take her to vets or is it likely to b something that just needs a couple days rest? 
she is insured and everything so not worrying about money or anything just dont want to stress her out with a trip to the vets!


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

tashaprincess said:


> i have a 12 week old kitten, got home yesterday and she has hurt her front paw and isnt putting pressure on it, just limping around! she is eating fine and uses it occasionally (in litter tray and to hit me!) but is sleeping lots and wants to be with someone constantly, is also meowing more than usual, but is still purring lots
> should i take her to vets or is it likely to b something that just needs a couple days rest?
> she is insured and everything so not worrying about money or anything just dont want to stress her out with a trip to the vets!


 
If she seems under the weather as well as limping she may have a juvenile septic arthritis, this usually results in more legs being affected though over the course of a couple of days. They also run a temperature.
If it is this a course of antibiotics is usually given and things settle down
Maybe she has jumped off something and hurt it though. Personally as long as it doesnt get worse or no more legs begin to trouble her I would give her 24 hours under observation then take her to the vets if it hasnt improved. Do try and get her to rest it though, no jumping off things( if you can stop her) If you are at all worried about her then a trip to the vets is a must


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

I am no expert (always start threads like that) but does she cry more when you mess around with it? Is she not putting it down at all? Can you see any broken skin, pucnture wounds etc?

Our pup gets tripped over and will run around cryingand limp like you pulled all his legs of but a couple minutes later he is walking fine, so suspect if it's been a while since it happened it may be a little more serious and a trip to the vet to be sure wont hurt. You are better safe than sorry if there is a small fracture or break, although baby bones are usually pretty flexable, you dont want it to absess or anything if there is.


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

she lets me massage it for her, she doesnt seem to be crying in pain just for attention! 
she is kept indoors and i reckon she has just fallen off something, think i wil take her to vets in the morning!


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

if it was a break im sure she woud squeel !
See how she is in the morning and tsake her if you think she is no better

Hope everything is ok
x


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Hello tasha,

Personally I would take the kitten to a vet as soon as you are able. I know this is going to be a pain as it is the weekend now, and also 'Vet ASAP' is such a common response when people ask for advice on here regarding a poorly animal that in some cases its ignored, but in this particular case I really do recommend the kitten sees a vet.

The problem with kittens of that age is that there are so many things that could be causing the limp, from a splinter in the pad, to JSA (juvie septic arthritis) as Shell has pointed out, to a dislocation of the tarsal (wrist) bones, even to a fracture. Kittens have a lot of soft cartilage-type tissues in between the bones of the joints which also makes them prone to sprains, typically in cases where they've misjudged how high up they are when jumping down from somewhere. Either way, the fact your kitten is vocalising more and seeking comfort is an indicator that she is in pain, and that alone is enough to warrant a trip to the vet for analgesics and anti-inflammatories.

Good luck with her - please keep us updated. : victory:


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

got appointment at 5.50 so will let u know how she is!! thanks for being so nice and helpful!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Good luck, I would go to the vet too otherwise it's likely to get worse over the weekend, sod's law!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Good luck, I would go to the vet too otherwise it's likely to get worse over the weekend, sod's law!


 
Have you noticed how this always happens. You can guarantee if any of my lot need a vet its always late at night or over the weekend. Im glad our vet have a Saturday and Sunday surgery its a shame they dont run midnight ones too


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

hey just got back, she vet reckons she just fell and hurt her and has given her painkillers and anti inflammatory so all seems good! another appointment next week to check progress! thanks for all advice


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Have you noticed how this always happens. You can guarantee if any of my lot need a vet its always late at night or over the weekend. Im glad our vet have a Saturday and Sunday surgery its a shame they dont run midnight ones too


ours has a saturday morning surgery for an hour but plenty of times mine have taken ill after hours and it costs a fortune!



tashaprincess said:


> hey just got back, she vet reckons she just fell and hurt her and has given her painkillers and anti inflammatory so all seems good! another appointment next week to check progress! thanks for all advice


Nice one, she will be much more comfortable now, and hopefully back to normal by her next appointment. And you won't be worrying and feeling awful all weekend, result! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats great news glad its nothing serious:2thumb:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

That's good news - always better to be safe than sorry!

Can we have a pic of kitty while we're at it? :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

tashaprincess said:


> i have a 12 week old kitten, got home yesterday and she has hurt her front paw and isnt putting pressure on it, just limping around! she is eating fine and uses it occasionally (in litter tray and to hit me!) but is sleeping lots and wants to be with someone constantly, is also meowing more than usual, but is still purring lots
> should i take her to vets or is it likely to b something that just needs a couple days rest?
> she is insured and everything so not worrying about money or anything just dont want to stress her out with a trip to the vets!


 Take her to the vet. If she has managed to break or fracture her leg by jumping awkwardly, believe me she'll be a lot more stressed.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Take her to the vet. If she has managed to break or fracture her leg by jumping awkwardly, believe me she'll be a lot more stressed.


 
Pam shes been to the vets and come home again.:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Pam shes been to the vets and come home again.:2thumb:


 ehhh that's me reading a post and answering without going through the whole thread.:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good to hear it's nothing serious! I've just got home from work and was about to post to ask you to look in her mouth to see if you could see any ulcers. I presume the vet checked this when he/she examined her???


----------

